# What can I do with these chicken scraps?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I just got done trimming 40lbs of fresh chicken breast. I have tons of fat, lots of meat, and some slimy skin 

Can I make broth out of this? If so, how much chicken bits should I use to how much water and veggies?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd save it until you have a good quantity of bones to boil along with it. IMHO a stock made out of fat and skin with out bones isn't going to be worth the trouble


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I'd save it until you have a good quantity of bones to boil along with it. IMHO a stock made out of fat and skin with out bones isn't going to be worth the trouble

My thoughts exactly. Throw them in bags and freeze them until you get some bones.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Personally, I would take the fat and skin and "refine" it so you have chicken fat for cooking with. I would put the meat in the freezer until you have bones, like the pp suggested, alternatively you can poach it and make chicken salad from it.


----------

